# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  KOI'S Id saran buat om admin n mod

## Satpam

om admin n om mod sebelumnya saya minta maaf ya kalau saran saya gak bener dan langsung di delet aja thread ini

KOI'S ID apa bisa di set ulang om maksud aku untuk tampil tetap bisa
untuk pengisian no koi's id biar om mod atau yg berwenang aja 
untuk yg sekarang user juga bisa isi di lock aja

ya kurang lebih begitu om maaf sekali lagi saya kurang bisa berkata-kata om
makasih om 

salam hormat dari rakyat jelata

  satpam

----------


## Satpam

btw contohnya seperti saya ini om belon reg jadi members 
tapi bisa ada koi's id nya

----------


## Rizal61

asal bisa dipertanggung jawabkan Om... berbahaya lho... menurut saya, Om input id tapi sebenar nya bukan member itu sudah pelanggaran (pendapat pribadi lho Om).

regards

----------


## Abied

> btw contohnya seperti saya ini om belon reg jadi members 
> tapi bisa ada koi's id nya


Bahaya lho Om ntar bisa-bisa sampeyan  di *Banded* sama Om Ajik Lho kalo ngisikan ID Member  tanpa jd member  ::   ::

----------


## Satpam

> asal bisa dipertanggung jawabkan Om... berbahaya lho... menurut saya, Om input id tapi sebenar nya bukan member itu sudah pelanggaran (pendapat pribadi lho Om).
> 
> regards


iya om saya juga faham itu pelanggaran makanya saya tulis di sini buat koreksi dan memperbaiki kekurangan yg ada 


> Originally Posted by Satpam
> 
> btw contohnya seperti saya ini om belon reg jadi members 
> tapi bisa ada koi's id nya
> 
> 
> Bahaya lho Om ntar bisa-bisa sampeyan  di *Banded* sama Om Ajik Lho kalo ngisikan ID Member  tanpa jd member


wah kalau di banded aku rasa gak mungkin karena om admin n mod pada ngerti orangnya ya wasalam juga sih

----------


## victor

begini, forum ini pada dasarnya kebersamaan
peraturan aja lebih cenderung flexible
tidak ketat n disiplin banget
di sela2 peraturan yang ada kadang kita memanfaatkan celah2 yang ada
semakin banyak member, semakin banyak keinginan
semakin pusing programer
semakin pusing internal kois, dari administrator, moderator n sub moderator
kalo saya, bisa nya protes protes melulu
koq ndak gini
koq ndak gitu

memang ada baiknya juga misalnya apa yang di usulkan om satpam
di mana kalo belom jadi member, member kagak bisa isi kois id.
setelah jadi member, baru bisa isi atau di isikan secara langsung setelah ter register.

----------


## victor

just info:
banded = group band / group orkes
banned = larangan
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Abied

> just info:
> *banded* = grou band / group orkes
> banned = larangan


  ::   ::  Emang sengaja bos... biar lucu aja  biar gak serem jadinya...

----------


## Jusri

setelah jadi member, baru bisa isi atau di isikan secara langsung setelah ter register.[/quote]

Setuju Om

----------


## Satpam

> begini, forum ini pada dasarnya kebersamaan
> peraturan aja lebih cenderung flexible
> tidak ketat n disiplin banget
> di sela2 peraturan yang ada kadang kita memanfaatkan celah2 yang ada
> semakin banyak member, semakin banyak keinginan
> semakin pusing programer
> semakin pusing internal kois, dari administrator, moderator n sub moderator
> kalo saya, bisa nya protes protes melulu
> koq ndak gini
> ...


sama dong om vic seperti saya bisanya ngomel n ngomel terus tapi gak berbuat apa2 jadi malu nih
maafin daku ya om admin n mod mohon koreksi dari om admin n mod ya. maksud daku tidak yg lain om admin n mod cuman supaya rapi dan kontrol lebih muda itu aja yg lain gak ada

----------


## mrbunta

> setelah jadi member, baru bisa isi atau di isikan secara langsung setelah ter register.


Setuju Om[/quote]
setuju juga
 ::

----------


## Satpam

sudah ada contoh ya ternyata om coba klik ini viewtopic.php?f=23&t=9097

----------


## victor

maaf copy dari om datta nich



> om guntur, agar tidak terjadi lagi kesalahpahaman antara teman-teman, ada baiknya nomer ID Kois yang tertulis di avatar om guntur disebelah kiri (KOI's ID: 2147483647) segera diperbaiki dengan nomer aslinya: 2010.0021.0390.
> terima kasih, silahkan dilanjutkan...


untuk sementara sebelum masalah ini di tangani oleh pihak internal kois atau setting program di perbaiki
nanti nya akan 
*tetap seperti ini* 
atau 
*baru bisa di isi setelah jadi member* 
atau 
*di isi kan oleh moderator / admin kois*


*mohon kesadaran masing2 untuk 
1. mengisikan kois id dengan baik dan benar 
2. yang belum jadi member untuk mengkosongkan kois id nya*


TERIMA KASIH

ttd:
setan
 ::   ::

----------


## seven7colour

Hebat yang jawab malah *CALON MODERATOR*

----------


## Satpam

baru tau tho om victor siapa dulu duong piiisss

----------


## victor

> baru tau tho om victor siapa dulu duong piiisss


om seven lebih senior tuh, gw burayak, dia udah grandchampion

----------


## seven7colour

> Originally Posted by Satpam
> 
> baru tau tho om victor siapa dulu duong piiisss
> 
> 
> om seven lebih senior tuh, gw burayak, dia udah grandchampion


Memang om Victor adalah calon Moderator IDAMAN..........
Selalu merendah   ::  meskipun tahu posisinya lebih TINGGI   ::

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Satpam
> 
> ...


*gak ding*

----------


## Satpam

ayo nih poling buat om victor nya gimana ada lanjutannya gak nih 

 1.aktif di forum online tiap hari
 2.sabar , baik , bijak , santai
 3.membuat orang tersenyum (ketawa jadi stress hilang)
 4............ <= ada yg mau kasih tambah

----------


## paulwi

4. kalo gak ada dia gak rame
5. setan yg suka nolong/ chesper dong
6. ijo......ijo....ijo...

----------


## Satpam

nah tuh om vic buanyak pendukungnya salah deh kasar ngomongnya banyak yg support deh
ini poling buat mod om vic viewtopic.php?f=25&t=8589

----------


## victor

sssssssttttttttt..............
kagak ada lowongan
jabatan mod sudah full

----------


## seven7colour

Maaf jika ada yang tersungging eee  ::  yang benar tersinggung.......

Moderator Lama dikasih gelar baru saja.
Seperti: Management, The Innovator, King of Koi's atau yang lainnya untuk Sleeping Moderator.
Lalu:  The Master, King of Moderator atau yang lainnya untuk Moderator Active.

Lalu dipilih Moderator baru yang pakai Tag Moderator.
Seperti om Victor ini yang selalu online setiap hari.

Lalu "Job Description" jelas jadi kalau hapus thread tidak dimarahin lagi.  ::

----------


## victor

*RALAT*



> Maaf jika ada yang tersungging eee  yang benar tersinggung.......
> 
> Moderator Lama dikasih gelar baru saja.
> Seperti: Management, The Innovator, King of Koi's atau yang lainnya untuk Sleeping Moderator.
> Lalu:  The Master, King of Moderator atau yang lainnya untuk Moderator Active.
> 
> Lalu dipilih Moderator baru yang pakai Tag Moderator.
> 
> Lalu "Job Description" jelas jadi kalau hapus thread tidak dimarahin lagi.

----------


## seven7colour

> *SETUJU*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by seven7colour
> 
> Maaf jika ada yang tersungging eee  yang benar tersinggung.......
> ...


Maaf saya merubah Quote orang lain

----------


## victor

::

----------


## victor

Ini saya setuju



> Maaf jika ada yang tersungging eee  yang benar tersinggung.......
> 
> Moderator Lama dikasih gelar baru saja.
> Seperti: Management, The Innovator, King of Koi's atau yang lainnya untuk Sleeping Moderator.
> Lalu:  The Master, King of Moderator atau yang lainnya untuk Moderator Active.
> 
> Lalu dipilih Moderator baru yang pakai Tag Moderator.
> 
> Lalu "Job Description" jelas jadi kalau hapus thread tidak dimarahin lagi.


Ini saya kagak setuju



> Seperti om Victor ini yang selalu online setiap hari.

----------


## Satpam

Setuju....... om kolor
ini yg setuju bukan saya ama om kolor aja 
support dari teman2 ada di sini => http://koi-s.org/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=8589

----------


## seven7colour

Apakah Anda mendukung Om Victor sebagai Moderator yang baru?

Ya ..................................................  ...... 95%  [ 73 ]
Tidak ( *walau dalam hati sebenarnya Ya* ).......... 5%  [ 4 ] 

Total suara : 77

----------


## seven7colour

Kok jadi OOT ya   ::

----------


## victor

iya, makane di closed aja yach
*CLOSED*

----------


## seven7colour

> iya, makane di closed aja yach
> *CLOSED*


*Ciri-ciri MODERATOR*  ::

----------

